# Notification email from SOTW Forum



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

We are offering you great personalized services, e.g. notification messages by email.

You may opt for:

Notification Email When a Private Message is Received
Friend Request Notification
Automatic Thread Subscription notifications (instant, daily or weekly)
?
On top of your received messages is:

*DO NOT REPLY TO THIS EMAIL!
***************************
*​If it is a private message, you should go your PM inbox to read and reply.
I am receiving a plenty of misguided replies and cannot possibly act as a mail forwarding agent. Especially when PMs are between two parties and none of my business. All notification replies I will delete promptly.

This kind of community message this time.
Have a nice summer,


----------



## soybean (Oct 26, 2007)

Okay Harri, but now I am receiving email notification if someone quotes me. That didn't happen before. Is it a bug? I can't find a way to turn that notification off. thanks.


----------



## soybean (Oct 26, 2007)

Does anyone know how to turn this off? thanks


----------



## thejazzvp (Nov 29, 2014)

This may come from the "Default Thread Subscription Mode" setting under the "Messaging & Notification" section of the General Settings. What have you got yours set to?

It may also just be because you subscribed to a thread.


----------



## soybean (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks jazzvp. 

I have the Default Thread Subscription Mode set to off ("do not subscribe") and have no subscribed threads. The site emails me if someone quotes one of my posts. This just started recently so I think it it might be a bug in the new software?


----------



## thejazzvp (Nov 29, 2014)

soybean said:


> Thanks jazzvp.
> 
> I have the Default Thread Subscription Mode set to off ("do not subscribe") and have no subscribed threads. The site emails me if someone quotes one of my posts. This just started recently so I think it it might be a bug in the new software?


I'm quoting you to check if you're receiving an email notification for this thread. If you do, please reply by quoting me so I can check whether I'm receiving an email notification as well.

And it seems like it started right around when the new skin was installed so it may very well be related to that too, as I couldn't find any other suspect in the settings section.


----------

